# Winchester Model 70 in 270 cal.??? and Managed Recoil ammo??



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking at a Winchester Model 70 in 270 for my wife.

Any Pros or Cons on the rifle or Ammo?

I am thinking of getting the Managed Recoil Ammo for it.

It has a limbsaver recoil pad as well.

Can anyone identify this model as well. Is it a Model 70 Classic, Coyote, Featherweight, etc...

Thanks


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Good choice on caliber and it looks to be a Model 70 classic. The limbsaver is it a slip-on I didn't notice it in your picture.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Scooter,

The guy that owns it said he does not have a picture of it with the new limbsaver pad on it.

I am assuming it will be the bolt on one.

Another reason for this choice is, incase I forget ammo for my Tikka 270 I can borrow some of hers or vise versa.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I wouldn't both with the Managed Recoil ammunition, which is a solution to a non-existent problem for the 270. My wife shoots a 270 with standard ammo, and has absolutely no issues.

A much bigger problem than recoil would be fit. If the LOP is too long for her (and I suspect it might be) it will magnify the felt recoil.

If you haven't done so, have her handle it & see how it fits her. If she's comfortable with the fit, have her shoot a few rounds of standard ammo before you commit to buying it.

If it's too long (and even if it isn't), I would look at a small frame rifle like a Remington Model 7. My wife has one of these little cuties in 243, and loves it.

Good luck with your decision...


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I picked up the 270 last night.

The fit was a concern, so I drug my wife out for a 2-1/2 hour road trip in the snow storm last night. She was not impressed with the trip, but surprisingly the gun fit her pretty good.

I told her today that I want to have her try some of my standard ammo before I go buy the Managed recoil ammo. 
She was kind of quite at first, she thought I wanted her to shoot my elk load ammo.

Now, I just need a nice day to take her out and let her shoot it.

Here is an updated picture:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ND_RC
I have 2 - .270's, one of them being a Winchester model 70. Both my son's shoot them with no problems, one of them weighs 130 pounds and the other is 140 pounds. ( I know it's odd me knowing their weight, but they wrestle !!!). I have nothing special for recoil and shoot reloads with 130 grain bullet, one load is 55 grains of powder, and the other is 60 grains.
I understand you don't want to even start a flinching problem with your wife, but she may be able to handle a normal load fine? 
Good luck :beer:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

That Limbsaver pad goes along way to eliminatr recoil I use them myself on my .338 and .300 Ultra Mags. It should do just fine for that .270 also it was a good choice for a rifle for your wife.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh boy, where do I begin? I will start out with saying this; I am about 150 "soaking wet". I have no problem at all shooting Mag. rounds (I know a 270 is not a Mag round). None the less, I have put a few rounds down range. However, one thing you HAVE to think about is this. What is her background?? Has she been shooting for a while??? Is this her first rifle?? Did she grow up shooting??? Does she truly UNDERSTAND the fundamentals of marksmanship??? What is she hunting??? Does she really NEED to start out with a 270??? There are MANY more question I could ask!! I wont bore you guys with them!!

What I am getting at is this. Why would you "start" somebody out with a rifle that COULD possibly make them "create bad habits"??? Bad habits are easy to learn and hard to get rid of!!! Trust me on that. Flinching, bucking, and jerking are just a few I can think of in this instance. This feels extremely redundant but I am going to say it again. When I was in the Corps I was a coach on the rifle range&#8230;.among other things. Blah, blah, blah&#8230;&#8230;..again I don't want to bore you guys!!!

Hey Sota, you have been to my house and have seen my credentials, back me up here!! LOL!! I need some "backing" just so people understand. Take this for what it is worth. Start her out with a .22!! After that, go to a 22-250. After that work your way up to either a 243 or a 308. The latter is all you need in ND!!! If in fact you think you need something bigger&#8230;..go back to the range!!! Shooting range that is. I have said it many times and I will say it again. Shot placement is key!! It does not matter what you are shooting if you can not hit the right spot!!!

Rifle weight, muzzle brakes, recoil pads, "managed recoil ammo", really have nothing to do with fundamentals. They are just a crutch!!!! Start her out with something small and then go from there.

If your going to take any advice from anyone on shooting&#8230;.take it from either Huntn1 or Plainsman!!!!! They know what they are talking about. I just emulate what they are saying. Even if Huntn 1 cant remember his "hold overs"!!! LOL!!!

Bottom line: Start out small and work your way up&#8230;&#8230;good luck&#8230;.Jiffy


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Jiffy:

She did not grow up hunting or shooting guns. Her dad hunted when she was younger but she never went with him. I think he went hunting more to just get together with his buddies.

This was the next step for her.

I have had her shooting 22 rifles, 22 pistols, 9mm pistols. I bought her a womens/youth 20 gauge rem. express in October while she was going through the Hunters Safety Course. She has showed me up shooting clays.  I think it is beginners luck. :-? But then, I am new to shooting shotguns myself (ya, ya good excuse).

In November she was comfortable shooting my Rem. 222. Probably less recoil then the 20 guage.

I think she will be fine with the 270 with the limbsaver pad and standard ammo. If not we can try the Managed recoil ammo.

Thanks


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

A persons weight has nothing to do with felt recoil. It is about body build and gun fit. The latter being the most important. What may be a pleasure for one person to shoot could be a nightmare for another. There is no reason to be punished by felt recoil if there are means to soften the blow. The recoil of the 30-06 to me is no problem........that is in most guns....... but I have shot a couple different guns in the medium recoiling 30-06 that were simply not very pleasant to shoot.

Keep in mind if you do go with the reduced loads then the range must be reduced accordingly. If your wife says the recoil bothers her, listen to her and not the supposedly macho shooters. To ignore her would do nothing but create a bad flinch and someone that loses interest in shooting.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Gohon,

I have been doing some reading on the Managed and Low Recoil ammo.

JUST IN CASE we would have to go that route, I want to be prepared.

It looks like the Remington round has "field proven hunting performance out to 200 yards." http://www.shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/ammunition/rifle/270_winchester/0308981.html

Anyone have any experience shooting/hunting deer or coyote with the Managed Recoil ammo. Again I want to be prepared, JUST incase....


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

ND-RC,

The reduced recoil ammo is no different in terminal than the full house loads. The trick is they use a lighter bullets at moderate velocities to reduce the recoil. It will do just fine within the parameters that it was meant to be used. The most important thing about learning to shoot is to be comfortable from the start. Buy a snap cap for that .270 and let here dry fire it this winter. Let her practice in positions that she will be shooting from in the field. Positions like standing, kneeling, prone or using bipods, shooting sticks whatever the case may be. The point is that she should be familiar with her rifle and know its every function. Then in the good weather have her shoot it all she can from the same positons she did during the winter with the snap cap. A key to position shooting is to make your positions as stable as posible and with standing, sitting, and kneeling it is bone to bone contact, sling useage and muscle/breathing control. Different instincts will come from field time like range estimation and leading targets during running shots. My first bolt action and hunting rifle was a 25-06 and I learned to use it from my father a former military man. I don't think that caliber selection if kept with in reason is realy to important if the person shooting can be honest about being able to handle what they're shooting. I myself have taught others to shoot and went through Marine Corps training and also went on to teach shooting from hellicopters to aircrew students so I also know a thing or two about shooting and its fudimentals. MOST important of all enjoy shooting and hunting with your wife and your kids it is a great way to make and keep family ties I know because I participate in deer hunting with my family the way my dad did and his dad did and so on! It was a great thrill to be a part of 3 genarations of hunting tradition when my grandpa still hunted and can't wait to take my kids hunting with thier grandpa!


----------

